# Duke doing work!



## gsp578 (Jan 18, 2017)

A nice mixed bag with Duke after a short afternoon hunt.  One covey with approximately 20 birds and three woodcock.  Great dog work as usual.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 18, 2017)

awesome !!!!!


----------



## Beagle Stace (Jan 19, 2017)

Duke the Spook getting it done.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 19, 2017)

nice work!


----------



## ronnem (Jan 19, 2017)

*Duke*



Beagle Stace said:


> Duke the Spook getting it done.



Dirty ole Duke the Spook.  Too bad those dogs don't have tails.

Ron


----------



## Beagle Stace (Jan 20, 2017)

Ron at it again lol. Who needs a tail esp. down here in our jungles. That is just something else to get tore up and have to take care of. Tails are over rated but I guess I get the fascination.


----------



## smoothie (Jan 21, 2017)

Where can I get that hat? Great pictures!


----------



## gsp578 (Oct 16, 2018)

smoothie said:


> Where can I get that hat? Great pictures!


Filson hat.  brother gave me the hat band.


----------



## cohuttahunter (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice!


----------

